

Using the Zune Web API on Windows Phone 7 - DenDen
https://channel9.msdn.com/coding4fun/articles/Using-the-Zune-Web-API-on-Windows-Phone-7

======
makecheck
I think the point was to learn an API, but it was much more effective as a
tutorial on why XML can be an incredibly awful choice for certain things. The
noise-to-usefulness ratio in the samples is maddening, isn't it?

~~~
DenDen
Really depends on what you're going to use it for. I tried to cover the
basics, but people can go way beyond that.

